# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  ***سوال خیلی مهم***

## Diamond76

بچه ها این که میگن گزینش بومی و ناحیه ای و این چیزا، این به رشته مربوط میشه یا به دانشگاه؟
مثلا الان تو دفترچه نوشته مهندسی برق قطبیه یعنی همه دانشگاه های روزانه قطبی میگیرن؟ حتی شریف؟!

----------

